# Period Like Pains at 24 weeks



## fi123 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Have been having mild period like pains for the last couple of days.  Is this normal, or something should be worried about.  Feels just like pains in the early days so hoping it is stretching pains again.

Am 24 weeks today.

Many thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

don't worry, it's fairly common at this stage, if they become stronger though or
in a frequent pattern, ring the hospital,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

